# Kamado for Sale in London



## molove (Apr 23, 2017)

*For Sale Char-Griller Akorn Kamado - £225*

I am selling my Char-Griller Akorn Kamado with custom made heat deflector. This is an insulated metal kamado rather than made of ceramic. It is coming up to 2 years old, I have recently upgraded to a ceramic kamado so this is now surplus to requirements.













_DSC1685.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017


















_DSC1675.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017


















_DSC1676.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017


















_DSC1677.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017


















_DSC1680.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017






For more information about this see https://www.internetgardener.co.uk/…/char-griller-kam…/15568
And https://www.chargriller.com/kamado-grills

I am including a custom made laser cut 10mm steel heat deflector (see photos) and custom made steel grate lifter.













_DSC1679.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017


















_DSC1678.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017






I also have an unused TipTop Temp temperature controller which I will let the buyer have for cost price of £25, search YouTube for examples of the TipTopTemp in action and see here https://tiptoptemp.com/
See photo of the TipTopTemp attached.













_DSC1682.JPG



__ molove
__ Apr 23, 2017






I am based in South East London, buyer collects


----------

